# Angst for Tuesday.



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I've got ants in my pants!! I can't wait for the lottery to see what pick we get, hopefully we get like a 5th pick or higher, that'll be pretty damn good.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

dont we all


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yo, you've reached the Franchise aka Steve'O. Not here right now. Leave a message. Peace Out.

Hello Stevie.
Hey man it's Leslie Alexander.
How are things?
Hey yeah, so, how would you like and all expense paid trip somewhere?
If you could sit in and represent the Houston Rockets that would be great!
Look forward to hearing from you. :clap:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol... im crossing my fingers for 4th or 5th


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol... im crossing my fingers for 4th or 5th


think big man, im hoping for 1st :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Lets get realistic here, we are not going to get any pick higher than 7.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> Lets get realistic here, we are not going to get any pick higher than 7.


realistic? It's called a lottery for a reason pasha!

I think we have about a 12% chance of landing a top 3 pick, so those odds really aren't bad at all.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup, I agree with YM.
We have a good chance to land a top five. 
Take a Look at this:
http://www.nba.com/history/lottery_probabilities.html
Possibility wise we are not that bad.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes but how often does a team predicted to go 8th because of their record actually get a top 5 pick? I know im sounding pretty pessemistic here and its very unlike me, i dont know whats happening to me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I might be wrong but we can't get the 4th, 5th, 6th or 7th pick. It's top 3, 8th or lower.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

umm i dont get it.. why cant we get the 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th pick?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Because they only draw the top 3....The rest of the picks go down to team record. so unless you get a top3 pick, you can only move down (if someone behind you gets a top 3). 
Say for example, the result of the lottery is: Knicks(2nd worst record), Jazz(15th worst i think), trailblazers(worst). Then the rockets will actually fall to the 9th pick, as by team record the 5 teams with the 3rd to 7th worst record will be ahead of us + the top 3 picks = 8 teams. Rockets will get the next pick - the 9th.

so basically as cornholio said, we can get top 3, 8th or worse.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

2002


TEAM RECORD CHANCES NO. 1 NO. 2 NO. 3 
Golden State 21-61 225 22.50% 20.30% 17.63% 
Chicago 21-61 225 22.50% 20.30% 17.63% 
Memphis (1) 23-59 157 15.70% 15.80% 15.66% 
Denver 27-55 120 12.00% 12.68% 13.39% 
*Houston 28-54 89 8.90% 9.75% 10.78% * 
Cleveland 29-53 64 6.40% 7.20% 8.23% 
New York 30-52 44 4.40% 5.05% 5.91% 
Atlanta (2) 33-49 29 2.90% 3.37% 4.02% 
Phoenix 36-46 15 1.50% 1.77% 2.14% 
Miami 36-46 14 1.40% 1.65% 2.00% 
Washington 37-45 7 0.70% 0.83% 1.01% 
L.A. Clippers 39-43 6 0.60% 0.71% 0.87% 
Milwaukee 41-41 5 0.50% 0.59% 0.73% 

THANK GOD FOR 2002! We just need to get a little lucky. ;D


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thx reno ur 1337


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

1337?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

1337 = nerd way of writing elite


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*2000*

L.A. Clippers 15-67 250 25.00% 21.55% 17.84% 
Chicago 17-65 200 20.00% 18.91% 17.22% 
Orlando via G.S. (1) 41-41 157 15.70% 15.84% 15.70% 
Vancouver (2) 22-60 120 12.00% 12.71% 13.43% 
Atlanta 28-54 89 8.90% 9.77% 10.82% 
Washington (3) 29-53 64 6.40% 7.21% 8.26% 
*New Jersey 31-52 44 4.40% 5.06% 5.93% * 
Cleveland 32-50 29 2.90% 3.38% 4.03% 
Houston (4) 34-48 18 1.80% 2.12% 2.56% 
Orlando via Denver (1) 41-41 9 0.90% 1.07% 1.30% 
Boston 35-47 9 0.90% 1.07% 1.30% 
Dallas 40-42 6 0.60% 0.71% 0.87% 
Orlando (5) 41-41 5 0.50% 0.60% 0.73% 

*1993*

Dallas 11-71 11 
Minnesota 19-63 10 
Washington 22-60 9 
Sacramento 25-57 8 
Philadelphia 26-56 7 
Milwaukee 28-54 6 
Golden State 34-48 5 
Denver 36-46 4 
Miami 36-46 3 
Detroit 40-42 2 
*Orlando 41-41 1 * 

now if those teams could win it i dont see why we cant? and if you look at NJ's win they were only one position higher than we sit currently


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol no1 said we cant... its just our probabilty of getting top 3 is very low..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

it was lower when we got Yao...you never know... :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

what chance did milwaukee have of getting the no.1 pick last year? Like around 10%? Anything's possible...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye but highly unlikely lol


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

what was our percent when we got yao?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pasha - 8.25% or so. 

Yeah, with the new rule changes the lottery is used to determine the first 3 teams in the draft, the rest stay put or move down 3 notches maximum (depending if any teams behind them got a top 3 pick). It's extremely likely Houston gets the 8th pick, very unlikely they get the 1-3 pick, and extremely unlikely they fall to 9-11. 

40 minutes to go!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Pasha - 8.25% or so.
> 
> Yeah, with the new rule changes the lottery is used to determine the first 3 teams in the draft, the rest stay put or move down 3 notches maximum (depending if any teams behind them got a top 3 pick). It's extremely likely Houston gets the 8th pick, very unlikely they get the 1-3 pick, and extremely unlikely they fall to 9-11.
> 
> 40 minutes to go!


So excited I cant control myself!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> So excited I cant control myself!


umm...maybe tie yourself to a chair would help. JK.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

weeeee


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

here we go..


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

crosses his fingers


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn it


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

what happened? did we get pushed down?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LMAO @ Portland!!! :rofl:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> LMAO @ Portland!!! :rofl:


lol they got robbbedd


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

we'll probably pick brandon roy.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

2 bad for portland.. they musta have have the unluckyest day ever


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ooh raptors got no.1 with an 8.8% chance, too lucky...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

my picks first to eighth:

1. Rudy Gay
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Adam Morisson
4. Tyrus Thomas
5. Marcus Williams
6. Andrea Bargnani
7. Ronnie Brewer
8. Brandon Roy (*prays*)


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I hope all the teams will pass on Rudy coz they think all the fans will laugh at his name, and his jersey won't sell very well, and we can take him


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol!! 

the nba will misprint hit name on the back ot the jersey to say gaye


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol!!
> 
> the nba will misprint hit name on the back ot the jersey to say gaye


id do that on purpose so the jersey would sell lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well the majority of rockets jerseys r sold in china... i dont think the chinese will care if its gay or gaye


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> well the majority of rockets jerseys r sold in china... i dont think the chinese will care if its gay or gaye


but what about those is in english speaking countries? :biggrin:


----------

